# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  21 years old starting HGH cycle, help

## wabafo41

00000

----------


## chi

21 and hgh? why?

----------


## amcon

why wouldnt you just start with test and then build up from there?

not that hgh is wrong however you have not given us any cycle history - so i am assuming you havent yet

----------


## MACHINE5150

> 21 and hgh? why?


^^^X2 usually something for older members, but i heard it does do some good for younger folk.. i don't know enough to advise on this though.. give it a day or so there are a lot of people on here that know more than i do that can chime in on if it is a good idea or not.. i know you are too young for AAS, but have no idea about HGH and the reprecussions

----------


## MACHINE5150

> why wouldnt you just start with test and then build up from there?
> 
> not that hgh is wrong however you have not given us any cycle history - so i am assuming you havent yet


cause he is 21, and they cant test for hgh

----------


## wabafo41

0000

----------


## amcon

let me give you my own story a little - quickly - 

we are the same hight and when i started to cycle seriously (meaning two or three cycles a year) about two and a half years ago, i was hit by a car and wanted to regain muscle lost from 5 months off the bike (i was a semi pro cyclist /pedal bikes) so when i started i was racing at 202 - 212 lbs depending on the time of year... 

after a few cycles i have now gained 45 to 50 lbs of muscle and i am at a lower body fat persentage than i was during those years of racing...

so hgh is a great choice at a costly price - running a few test cycles would cost you much much much less thant the hgh and you would prob reach the goals your looking for

then you can reasses your goals and results and add hgh down the road...

----------


## wabafo41

0000

----------


## wabafo41

0000

----------


## amcon

are you still doing any colledge sports? are you worried about passing any drug tests?

so what i would recommend is just a test c or e cycle then see how you respond for your first cycle - my guess is you will prob gain nicely from the added test and be very impressed

please list :
hight: six foot two inches
weight: 210
age: 21
body fat:
how much do you work out now?
do you feel you have maxed out your natural potential?
how do you feel about your diet and will it take you to your goals?

----------


## amcon

> AMCON what were you doing for your cycles? what would you suggest for a first timer for amount, length, etc. Thanks


right now i am taking hgh (lol- but remmeber i am 39, have never used it before and i feel i have maxed out what i can do naturally and maxed out the results i am getting from steroids ... so hgh would be the next progression)

test cyp 675 mgs a week, test prop 500 mgs a week - and have used andropin just recently and really like it, i am also taking letrozal every other day...

----------


## 38jumper38

:2nono:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Welcome....

HGH at 21?............too early. 

You already have enough gh and not worth the risk of creating a negative feedback loop. You could slow down your own gh pulse and/or shut down your growth hormone production and possibly end up in the "Over 40" forum. 

HGH is not recommended for anyone under 30. By doing so you are messing with your endocrine system. Plus your growth plates may not have even completely fused yet.

----------


## LeanGreenMachine

You're too young bro. HGH is dangerous at your age!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ not want you wanna hear; Peeps on this forum do care about YOU. If you are to do just a little research, you will find you are wasting your money ontop of it being dangereous

----------


## brjrj0000

21 is probably way too early for HGH. Even young for steroids . But to be honest if you already have your mind made up go with a simple test cycle over hgh at your age not that i reccomend it but if i had to pick one or the other at that age. A good first cycle is usually Test E or Test C. 400-500mg wk 200mg monday morning 200 mg thursday night 10-12 weeks long and get a good pct in order before you start. Thats what my first cycle looked like accept i kick started it with 30mg dbol eday for the first 4 wks

----------


## Necrosaro

Why are people saying to take a cycle of test when he is 21 yet he still has taken a prohormone. Either hgh or test should be taken later not at the age of 21.

----------


## brjrj0000

We are not telling him to. we are recommending not to. However most people who have their mind set on doing it are going to do it either way (a few people he doesn’t even know in steroid a forum saying "don’t do it" is not going to stop him. So i said its too early but if he is going to he should know the safest most effective way. I believe test e is actually safer then many pro hormones. Also not that 21 is a good age to start using but at his age i felt i should let him know AAS would be the better option over HGH. Its like teaching teenagers about condoms and safe sex. You aren’t saying they should go out and do it but if they are going to they need to know how to be safe. Unless you are one of those right wing Christian nut jobs who think teaching abstinence should be the only way. even though time and time again science shows its less effective.

----------


## MUSCLEMANMIKE

Pass on the GH....... If you must do something do test or sus. At your age even 250MG a week if your a first timer will produce dramatic results and be much safer

----------


## Gaspari1255

HGH at 21 years old is like blowing your load all at once. I'm 21 and have an AAS background, but HGH should be one of your last resorts.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

Listen to these people. They know their stuff.

----------


## DeepDiver

Oh to be 21 again!

----------


## therealachilles

> Thanks for your response MACHINE, am looking to play ball again this fall so that is playing a part, also tore my labrum in my shoulder my first year at college and had to have surgery, so the plus of strengthening joints and tendons with the HGH is also a plus for me, not looking to get hurt again.


yea i tore my achilles lookin at hgh for exact same reason

----------


## terminator007

dont

----------

